# Barker Res Spill? 2019



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Can't wait to get on the Boulder Town Run. In 2011 we ran BC on 7/4 and watched the fireworks from the park. Anyone got an eye on Barker and thoughts on when it'll spill?

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep, 3' to go, flows into Barker are picking up, 136cfs currently. The dam manager this weekend thought it would go by Thursday, we will see. Interesting that the North Fork boulder Creek hasn't really picked up yet either, must be plumbing from Lakewood res to Betasso for Boulder water?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Any website or phone contact for release info?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

k2andcannoli said:


> Any website or phone contact for release info?


Not traditionally, it's always been visual.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

As a reminder, 119 is having all kinds of work done on it, if you plan to go up canyon, daily closures and delays, it can be a real pain in the a$$.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anyone been down from Eben G Fine to 30th? Any trees? Is the construction site at Arapahoe totally clear?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

There maybe one tree in the lower part, but we got around it. The construction site is clear, but not impressed with how they changed the creek. There was a considerable amount of wood floating around the edges and in eddies, that will be moving.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Chief! Is the Town Run good to go for rafts?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure how to answer that question. Here is the gauge https://www.dwr.state.co.us/SurfaceWater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=BOCOROCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

My notes say 580 cfs on the Orodell gauge is The bottom end of good for our 14’ raft. 600+ is padded and fun. Looks like it’s getting close for a raft depending on your tolerance for some hang ups and boat abuse. That also doesn’t account for whatever the new situation is at Arapahoe.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like my reply didn't post. Apologies if this is a duplicate...

My notes say 580cfs on the Orodell gauge was the low end of fun for our 14' raft. 600+ is well padded and tons of fun! Of course, it depends on your tolerance for hangups and boat abuse. Also doesn't take in account any changes at Arapahoe. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

That Arapahoe thing sucks, it is shallower at lower flows in a hard shell, not happy with it.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We paddled kayaks from Fourmile to the lot at Folsom.

This lot has free parking after 5PM, but likely earn you a ticket earlier, even though it is all but deserted.

The orodell gauge was around 300.

Pretty scrapey throughout, but all runnable. The entry boof at Buttress looks like it will need even more water than previous years to go over. Maybe 600?

There is a new Levy akin the bike path between Broadway and Arapahoe, which took away one ledge, but might provide some cool wave trains at higher water.

Minor rearrangements between there and the high school, then more down by folsom.

Lots of dangling branches that would be a nuisance to rafts, as I haven't pruned this in years and no one else seems to do so.

If you want to take a raft with passengers down through town, I'd recommend a bit of work.

Arapahoe Falls (last whole in the park) was giving up tricks if you knew what to do, as were several other spots below Broadway.

I sure hope we see some days with 600 plus this year.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Chief how close to spillage??


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm sure it's spilling, there's just not enough snow melting fast enough for good flows.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Just hitting 400. This not quite hot trend may keep it from hitting the high levels we seek.

I don't know how much snows really up there.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

it has been spilling since June 6th.


----------

